# Cross-eyed 3D Roads! (Stereoscopy)



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm not sure if anyone here has heard of the 3D effect you can get when you cross your eyes and be able to see an image in 3D without the need of 3D glasses. I must remind you that it takes a while to get used to it, here is a road in 3D in which can be seen when you cross your eyes and focus on the centre of two pictures. You should get another extra third image in the middle and you should focus on that to get the clear 3D effect of the road! 

Try it! It Works!











Here is a youtube demo on how to do it!






It would be great to have much more pictures of roads and motorways in 3D!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

That's an old "trick", but not particularly healthy for eyes.


----------

